# BUENOS AIRES, the city.



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

*THIS IS MY CITY...*

































































































































































































































I hope you've enjoyed them!!!

Totu


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice photos.
the city's skyline is getting massive.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice towers, beautiful city. kay:


----------



## ozgurakkoyun (May 20, 2010)

Quiero vivir alli en Buenos Aires


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Please read the photos rules stickies, then PM me!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

This thread should be in the Urban Showcase section.


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Here, more pics of Buenos Aires (Taken by me!)












































































































































Totu


----------



## Mats11 (Sep 7, 2010)

Wonderful!!


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

great city mate , i hope Argentina it will be on the route of my next ship :cheers:


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Beautiful city!


----------



## Aaron W (Jul 19, 2004)

You have a wonderful city. It's probably the South American city I'd most like to visit in the future. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Very nice pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for your comments!!!
Here more pics of BUENOS AIRES!!!!











































































This one isn't mine. I've taken it from Panoramio.com








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/7472177

Totu


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

This is my second favorite city in all of the Americas after NY. I love it.

Can you post more photos of the fountain (by the Congress building) which show the water flowing from the cast-iron statues? When I visited BA in 2001, the fuente was rota.


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

RobertWalpole said:


> This is my second favorite city in all of the Americas after NY. I love it.
> 
> Can you post more photos of the fountain (by the Congress building) which show the water flowing from the cast-iron statues? When I visited BA in 2001, the fuente was rota.


Hi Robert! I think I have more pics of this fountain... I'll look for them!


----------



## Patagon (Nov 4, 2009)

Cada día más hermosa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful city Buenos Aires is.....thanks for sharing.:cheers2:


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Great set of pics.


----------



## toshijmx (May 31, 2011)

I am sure I´ll be visiting BsAs in the near future. Thanks for the pics. I hope there you will be more to come!


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for your kind comments!!!


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

You take good photos Totu. Buenos Aires looks lovely.


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

corredor06 said:


> You take good photos Totu. Buenos Aires looks lovely.


Gracias, Corredor06!

Here more pics of Buenos Aires




































The Fragata Sarmiento, today is a museum.











Avenida de Mayo, history in the very center of the city.











A sunny day in Plaza de Mayo






















































































Totu


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous - Buenos Aires looks like such a desirable city! As I've said before, distinctly European.


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Bristol Mike said:


> Absolutely gorgeous - Buenos Aires looks like such a desirable city! As I've said before, distinctly European.


Thanks, Mike, for your kind words!













*Green Buenos Aires...*

Lavalle Square























Congreso Square











North Area











3 de Febrero Park












Mujeres Argentinas Park












Vicente Lopez Square
































San Martín Square




















Totu


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Pics of streets and avenues of Buenos Aires...


----------



## toshijmx (May 31, 2011)

Wonderful thread!! :banana:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice photo collection of a beautiful city.
one of my favorites and of a great cities in SA.
just curious, what's those trees with violet blooms?


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Beautiful! This is my favourite SA city and also has my fav SA skyline.


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for your kind comments!



capricorn2000 said:


> nice photo collection of a beautiful city.
> one of my favorites and of a great cities in SA.
> just curious, what's those trees with violet blooms?


Its name is 'Jacarandà'. It's a great tree tha becomes all violet in springtime, as you can see in the pictures.








































































Totu


----------



## MOTOROLAW230 (Oct 11, 2009)

great! is wonderful Buenos Aires :applause:


----------



## snowland (Aug 20, 2011)

Damn gosh, what a capital we have! :drool: :applause:


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

Looks very cool indeed. Sometimes very NewYorkish, sometimes Parisienne or Berlinerish, but always Buenos Aires 

Great collection, keep going.


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Vicente Lopez Square is very attractive especially the rationalist apartment blocks. Bet it is a highly desirable place to live.


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

*MOTOROLAW230, snowland, Wunderknabe, geoff189d*, thanks for your comments!



geoff189d said:


> Vicente Lopez Square is very attractive especially the rationalist apartment blocks. Bet it is a highly desirable place to live.



Absolutely! Appartments there are really expensive but it is an area not far from the very center.


----------



## juan.83 (Jan 7, 2011)

My favorite city in latin america!!


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

juan.83 said:


> My favorite city in latin america!!


JUan, estuviste en Buenos Aires?
Have you visited Buenos Aires?

Gracias por tu comentario!


----------



## gonza04 (Jan 2, 2011)

Las mejores fotos de Buenos Aires


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Gracias *Gonza*!


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

This one is not mine, I've taken it from Skyscraperpage.com- Argentina


----------



## masterchivas (Feb 22, 2008)

the only ugly thing is the purple water in that fountain, the rest looks pretty cool!!!

cheerz


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

nice pics - nice city. it looks indeed very clean and green. Like some european cities.


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

masterchivas said:


> the only ugly thing is the purple water in that fountain, the rest looks pretty cool!!!
> 
> cheerz


It was an special date... The day against the women breast tumor (Scuse me, I do not know how to say it!  ) The colour of this fight is pink- purple...

Thanks for your words, *the man from k-town*!!!


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

More streets...











































*BUENOS AIRES*-------------*GOOD FLOWERS*






















Totu


We were walking a lot!!! Now, let's have a coffee... a *cafè porteño*!











Totu


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Great photo of the flowers and skyscrapers in Puerto Madero. And to think what that area looked like 20 years ago when I visited the city.


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

The city looks very European which in my opinion is a good thing


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

geoff189d said:


> Great photo of the flowers and skyscrapers in Puerto Madero. And to think what that area looked like 20 years ago when I visited the city.


Thanks *Geoff* and *Arrrgh* for your kind comments!

Twenty years ago there was nothing there, only grass. This area was part of the port and they decided to create a new neighbourhood. Its name is Puerto Madero.

More pics from Puerto Madero










































These pics have 2 years, approximately... I'll bring recent pics!


----------



## 600West218 (Aug 30, 2010)

very nice pictures. The city looks great.

But why the extremely wide avenues? Do they not have public transit like subways or trolleys? That main avenue is 14 lanes wide!!!!


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

600West218 said:


> very nice pictures. The city looks great.
> 
> But why the extremely wide avenues? Do they not have public transit like subways or trolleys? That main avenue is 14 lanes wide!!!!


*Yes, of course! Buenos Aires has the oldest subway in the Southern hemisphere and one of the oldest in the world (it was built in 1913). It has trams too. 


I guess you're speaking about 9 the Julio Avenue. It's very wide (the widest avenue in the world). The avenue's unusual width is because it spans an entire city block, the distance between two streets in the checkerboard pattern used in Buenos Aires. The distance between adjacent streets is roughly 110 meters, greater than the equivalent distance in Manhattan, New York, USA. *




> *Avenida 9 de Julio is a wide avenue in the city of Buenos Aires. Its name honors Argentina's Independence Day, July 9, 1816.
> 
> The avenue runs roughly one kilometer to the west of the Río de la Plata waterfront, from the Retiro district in the north to Constitución station in the south. The avenue has up to seven lanes in each direction and is flanked on either side by streets with an additional four lanes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Hermosa ciudad, muy buenas fotos:cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice photo update
and liking that cluster of highrises.


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks, mates!


*9 de Julio Avenue* and *The Obelisco* in Plaza de la República, the heart of the City...


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome pics mate :cheers:

I tried to find a sports forum in the Argentinean forum but to no avail. Maybe you could place this pic in the correct forum ?

Last night it was your country flag's turn to be lit up on Auckland's Sky Tower for the Rugby World Cup 2011 tournament. Enjoy the pic 



31 AUG 11 RWC 2011 ARGENTINA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## sur_les_étoiles (Aug 4, 2008)

stunning, Puerto Madero is kindda cool, but i´ll always prefere Recoleta and Palermo neighbourhoods,


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful and very nice photos from Buenos Aires, well done


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

SYDNEY said:


> Awesome pics mate :cheers:
> 
> I tried to find a sports forum in the Argentinean forum but to no avail. Maybe you could place this pic in the correct forum ?
> 
> Last night it was your country flag's turn to be lit up on Auckland's Sky Tower for the Rugby World Cup 2011 tournament. Enjoy the pic


Wow! Incredible picture!!! Thanks, my friend!
I'll put it in Argentina forum!


And thanks to *Christos* and *Sur les etoiles*!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

Totu said:


> Wow! Incredible picture!!! Thanks, my friend!
> I'll put it in Argentina forum!


You are most welcome mate and thanks for doing that :cheers:


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

SYDNEY said:


> You are most welcome mate and thanks for doing that :cheers:


Hi!!!

Here you can see the post in Argentina Forum

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=83316365&highlight=rugby#post83316365


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

*DarkLite photos*


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

NICEEE I'LL BE THERE IN 5 DAYS FOR THE WORLD CUP! (mostly in the south island) 



SYDNEY said:


> Awesome pics mate :cheers:
> 
> I tried to find a sports forum in the Argentinean forum but to no avail. Maybe you could place this pic in the correct forum ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

*Valisaires*, suertudo vos!!!!

Que lo pases bien allì!!!
Have a good time there!!!


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

More pics of *Buenos Aires!!!*


----------



## nicolasm (Aug 12, 2009)

Totu, las fotos son espectaculares!!!

Que ciudad Buenos Aires... una de las mas lindas del mundo


----------



## soycordobes13 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hermosisimas fotos Totu, excelente fotografo!

Realmente de entre las grandes ciudades del mundo, Buenos Aires es de las mas bellas.


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

^^

Gracias, *Nicolasm* y *Soy Cordobès*, por sus buenas palabras!
EL frente cordobès!!!

*Soy Cordobès*, estàs en China????


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## Leigh (Sep 1, 2008)

*Awesome* photos Totu!

Buenos Aires is my next destination for a visit, this city is amazing. You capture it well with your photos.

Thanks for sharing them, and I hope you have more coming up.


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Leigh said:


> *Awesome* photos Totu!
> 
> Buenos Aires is my next destination for a visit, this city is amazing. You capture it well with your photos.
> 
> Thanks for sharing them, and I hope you have more coming up.


Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## soycordobes13 (Jun 4, 2008)

Totu said:


> ^^
> 
> Gracias, *Nicolasm* y *Soy Cordobès*, por sus buenas palabras!
> EL frente cordobès!!!
> ...


Así es mi amigo, acá andamos del otro lado del mundo jaja.


----------



## soycordobes13 (Jun 4, 2008)

Uhh que buena esa última tanda, antes no me había cargado las imágenes!

Sin dudas tenés manos de fotógrafo, espero las próximas fotos. :cheers:


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Totu ,you are lucky to live in such a beautiful city . Great photography . I love the broad avenues , those violet flowered trees and the incredible architecture . :applause:
Buenos Aires has now moved to the top of my list of places to visit


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Student4life said:


> Totu ,you are lucky to live in such a beautiful city . Great photography . I love the broad avenues , those violet flowered trees and the incredible architecture . :applause:
> Buenos Aires has now moved to the top of my list of places to visit


Thanks, *student4life*, for your words. At the same time, I would like to know more about Chennai!






















































Totu


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

beautiful city, in fact, it's one of my favorite cities in the world.
I like that cluster of modern buildings there.


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice updates  


> Thanks, student4life, for your words. At the same time, I would like to know more about Chennai!


It's a nice city but is known just for it's temples and beaches . There's a lot of development over here especially in the automobile and IT industries but it still remains a low-rise city unfortunately ! A survey still ranked Chennai as the 3rd best city to live in , in India


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice pics....more updates please...


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Fantastic city


----------



## franm (Jan 19, 2011)

Muy lindas fotos. 

YO NO VOTO A BINNER, NO TIRO MI VOTO A LA BASURA A UN TIPO CUYO PARTIDO APOYA CADA VEZ QUE PUEDE LAS LEYES DEL GOBIERNO


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Let's enjoy a walk in Buenos Aires....




























*(I've made this video in winter 2007)*





Totu


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

I really enjoyed the new pics and video


----------



## walesca (Oct 12, 2011)

third world version of Paris!


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks, *walesca* and *student4life*, or your kind comments!

Totu


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

*The Obelisco!*
A pic of the Obelisco taken from Google Earth...











I was looking for old pics of The Obelisco area among my files.

I found these, from 2001

The Obelisco and the streets around.











































Totu


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Now let's have a walk in San Telmo, one of the oldiests neighbourhoods in BAires.
I've made this video in 2007, when I was living in Italy and I visited Argentina only for holidays.






Totu


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

Totu said:


> Now let's have a walk in San Telmo, one of the oldiests neighbourhoods in BAires.
> I've made this video in 2007, when I was living in Italy and I visited Argentina only for holidays.
> 
> 
> ...


the paris of south america inhabited by italians who speak spanish

awesome, i want to visit argentina!


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks, *lezgotolondo*! 


BUENOS AIRES today!






























































Totu


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Buenos Aires is a work of art !


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ +1 :applause: I love the green areas


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Nice to see the construction boom in Puerto Madero continues. Do all these apartments sell well when completed? Thanks.


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

geoff189d said:


> Nice to see the construction boom in Puerto Madero continues. Do all these apartments sell well when completed? Thanks.


In general, they sell all the apartments after finishing it. There always are people with a lot of many! Hehe!


















































Totu


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Fantasmas de hormigón












Colon Theater











Santa Fe Avenue


----------



## Fitzrovian (Oct 12, 2011)

Wonderful pictures of an amazing city. I put it easily in my top 5 favorite cities in the world. Going there again at Christmas -- first time since '07. Can't wait.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great photos there! I love that last one - a canal of greenery beneath the concrete jungle above.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Great shoots


----------



## pietro-rj (Nov 6, 2009)

Buenisima ciudad! I've been there five times and can't get enough!


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for your kind words, friends!

*Panoramic views!*


From my appartement,












































Bye!

Totu


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Great new pics :cheers:


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Love this thread. BA is easily one of the most interesting cities in the world.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice shots of Buenos Aires....:cheers1:


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

More Pics of *BsAs*!











































Totu


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice !


----------

